# Jordan Peters 100lb, 10 year transformation.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs0KU4_BWsj/

JP, 8 weeks out of his first shot for the pro card.

260lbs at 5'6"

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BtBXkxUBoWr/


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A bro split with a load of pump training and making sure to have a whey shake during the anabolic window works wonders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i coached him in that before picture we got 3rd at the UKBFF Britain Juniors, he is the most dedicated Bodybuilder i know, a good friend and one hell of a nice guy.

Plus you can see the progress year after year something a hell of a lot cannot say....


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Pro card has to be coming 258 at 5.6 monster size


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

So many pro-bb'ers are dwarves


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Nobody's gonna say it?

Ok, I'll bite.

"He looked better in the first pic"!!!!!11


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i coached him in that before picture we got 3rd at the UKBFF Britain Juniors, he is the most dedicated Bodybuilder i know, a good friend and one hell of a nice guy.


 I'm a member of his site mate. He's mentioned you quite a few times and always says how good of a coach you are/ were.

Respect to both you & JP.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm a member of his site mate. He's mentioned you quite a few times and always says how good of a coach you are/ were.
> 
> Respect to both you & JP.


 thank you buddy (still a good coach lol)


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's some serious gains.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Man looks like he's trying to squeeze out a shite in the second pic. Fairplay.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fina said:


> So many pro-bb'ers are dwarves


 A lot about bodybuilding is an illusion. I don't mean in a disrespectful way but the real ''monsters'' are the powerlifters or strongmen.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You've got your genetics, drugs and hard training, but a lot of us have got that. The main thing that separates guys who can gain 100lbs of muscle in 10 years from those who can't, is consistency. I'm sure 99% of us here have had to take more than one lay-off from training for whatever reason, whereas to get to that level, there are no lay-offs. JP has likely sacrificed a lot to make sure those slack periods don't happen, you have to admire his dedication based on that alone.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> A lot about bodybuilding is an illusion. I don't mean in a disrespectful way but the real ''monsters'' are the powerlifters or strongmen.


 Think it's more of a height thing than anything, a lot of strongmen in particular happen to be very tall. If you put an IFBB pro bodybuilder next to an elite strongman or powerlifter of the same height, the BBer will in most cases look a lot more impressive. Whereas even the most muscular guy on earth can still look small when stood next to someone much taller.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> A lot about bodybuilding is an illusion. I don't mean in a disrespectful way but the real ''monsters'' are the powerlifters or strongmen.


 Oh absolutely, I am in the strongman scene so for me big is exactly that, people you look at and go jeeeeesus.

A lot of bodybuilders, when put next to "normal" people, actually look rather comical.

I mean you can't help height, but its also very clear that since so many pros are shorter than the average girl, that short limbs allow that illusion much easier.

In that pic above, Heath isn't abnormally short even iirc (5'9? but they all seem to lie), Shaw is just a mountain, but the 5'5 5'6ers, including Lee Priest for example, whilst looking incredible in shots on stage, when stood in a crowd they still look small.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Nobody's gonna say it?
> 
> Ok, I'll bite.
> 
> "He looked better in the first pic"!!!!!11


 Wanted to say that too lol


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

100lb is a huge amount.

Less than 1lb a month doesn't sound so much.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

I remember him from reading this forum years ago. IIRC a few of the old posters from here prepped him in some of his earlier comps. But it was clear from an early stage that he was a very smart and switched on guy and with his knowledge he outgrew his early coaches quite quickly.

I don't think he has the type of physique that would do a lot of damage on the pro stage but he has packed a phenomenal amount of muscle on a 5 '6 frame and from what I gather he's earning more money from his training websites than probably 95%+ of all pro BBers anyway. Good luck to the guy, he's one of the very few that's really made it all pay. Just hope for the sake of his health he doesn't push the boundaries too far.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesus Christ. I've just had a thought lads.

He's probably on steroids.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Jesus Christ. I've just had a thought lads.
> 
> He's probably on steroids.


 Here we go again, why does every 5'6" man with 258lb lean muscle mass on his frame automatically have to be on gear?

Easily obtainable Natty :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Here we go again, why does every 5'6" man with 258lb lean muscle mass on his frame automatically have to be on gear?
> 
> Easily obtainable Natty :lol:


 He has the exact same measurements as @The-Real-Deal strangely enough, just a tad shorter.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I can't see no difference


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

that androgen aging effect...

i dont care what anyone says ive always appreciated the freak look more than your frank zane and callum von-whatever the f**k

i get its not aesthetically pleasing but thats so much work gone into putting on that kind of muscle mass
got to remember that every open cat bodybuilder was at one stage a mens physique, then a classic ect in terms of muscle mass


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Jesus Christ. I've just had a thought lads.
> 
> He's probably on steroids.


 I heard he cycles creatine. Don't forget the loading phase!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't get on with his content unfortunately. I watched lots of his videos in an attempt to enjoy it , and did some googling of him and mrs (Corina?) they sacrificed there faces to get this far , they are both very unfortunately effected to the point I think it will be a problem for them at pro level.

i personally find his mrs easy to follow and she is seriously a strong women , she's way stronger than me and I don't mind saying it ! I find he bullies her and never lets her speak which is a shame she is with him 24/7 she would be pretty clued up herself by now .

back to organil post the boys done some growing for sure !


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> that androgen aging effect...
> 
> i dont care what anyone says ive always appreciated the freak look more than your frank zane and callum von-whatever the f**k
> 
> ...


 The freaks are always impressive and a lot more work has went into achieving that level of development for sure. I enjoy Luke Sandoe's content. best british pro atm imo.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i coached him in that before picture we got 3rd at the UKBFF Britain Juniors, he is the most dedicated Bodybuilder i know, a good friend and one hell of a nice guy.
> 
> Plus you can see the progress year after year something a hell of a lot cannot say....


 I wish I had known you in the 80s , would you have taken me aboard ?
View attachment P1030726.JPG


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

vetran said:


> I wish I had known you in the 80s , would you have taken me on ?
> View attachment 135424


 We're you on a pikey camp selling a van there bro?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> We're you on a pikey camp selling a van there bro?


 My thoughts exactly haha.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> that androgen aging effect...
> 
> i dont care what anyone says ive always appreciated the freak look more than your frank zane and callum von-whatever the f**k
> 
> ...


 Wheres the finesse that bodybuilding use to have before your shoulders get bigger than your head. It looks ridiculous imo.

I have no doubt the amount of work and effort gone into gaining that much muscle but it feels like it's body dismorphier on the complete opposite end of the spectrum to those who become anorexic.

I wonder what they see when they look as themselves in the mirror, if they see to the is an aesthetically appealing physique that has symmetry etc or whether they realise how they actually look, which is abnormal lol.

Fair play to the guy though, I certainly wouldn't be able to attain that much muscle but that's the difference between a career in it or not I guess.

Isn't he also an advocate of 'low doses only' to build large amounts of muscle? Thought I'd read somewhere that he claims to not run large doses... I mean come on lol. When he's obviously been on a shed load of gear himself.. or am I just talking out my a$$?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Claims low doses, but I call bull, gaining that much muscle consistently, also hes aged 30 years he looks about 50-55


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Wheres the finesse that bodybuilding use to have before your shoulders get bigger than your head. It looks ridiculous imo.
> 
> I have no doubt the amount of work and effort gone into gaining that much muscle but it feels like it's body dismorphier on the complete opposite end of the spectrum to those who become anorexic.
> 
> ...


 I agree with your points

You have to have something wrong with you to sacrifice your health to look so unpleasant to so many.

I just see the effort, genetics and drugs personally and I admire the combined outcome of what some people can achieve

Further to that point even though were all aware it's just one element of what goes into looking like that I do also think his low dose preaching like many heavy weight bodybuilders 'open' about their use is part damage control to their audience and part denial to themselves or maybe they just don't want people to think 'it's all drugs' that got them where they are, discrediting their hard work and consistency

I think bostin loyd over does it on the gear but it's more of an accurate representation of what some of these freaks take

All this Lee priest and his 400mg test and 250mg deca in his prime just lol..


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I agree with your points
> 
> You have to have something wrong with you to sacrifice your health to look so unpleasant to so many.
> 
> ...


 Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking his efforts at all.

Its pretty obvious to me that hes been on more gear than he lets up on. As it should be to most.

i just don't know what these sort of freak builds think of themselves when they look in the mirror. It's quite concerning really.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> We're you on a pikey camp selling a van there bro?


 No I used to be a travelling bare knuckle fighter for fairgrounds mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

vetran said:


> No I used to be a travelling bare knuckle fighter for fairgrounds mate


 Nice.... and that would of been my second guess by the way.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

yep first photo is better and second one is to much the women dont like it and yes hes taking a dump


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

swole troll said:


> I agree with your points
> 
> You have to have something wrong with you to sacrifice your health to look so unpleasant to so many.
> 
> ...


 Lee Priest's claim makes no sense. If he looked so impressive on such an (allegedly) low dose of gear, why didn't he double his dose (to a still modest amount 800mg test, 500mg deca) and absolutely annihilate all competition? I know he's talking BS, but still it's a glaring flaw on his claim. And likewise for all other pro bodybuilders who claim low usage in their prime.

Back to JP, I love the freaks. Its called bodybuilding for a reason. There are other categories to accommodate more aesthetic physiques. In any physical endeavour I want to see the human physique pushed to the absolute limit.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

PsychedUp said:


> If he looked so impressive on such an (allegedly) low dose of gear, why didn't he double his dose (to a still modest amount 800mg test, 500mg deca) and absolutely annihilate all competition?
> 
> 1


 Why didn't Phil Heath, Ronnie Coleman or Dorian Yates double their doses while they were on top to widen the gap between them and the others? And why didn't they double it again after that?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Why didn't Phil Heath, Ronnie Coleman or Dorian Yates double their doses while they were on top to widen the gap between them and the others? And why didn't they double it again after that?


 My take on this is this : They are always pushing as hard as they can. They have private physicians who are advising them about their markers. If they did double the dose then their health markers would shoot out of range too much and be potentially fatal.

Do you think Dallas's body could handle any more gear?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember when Jordan was on this board and he was being coached by Paul and working out with Joe Warren etc.

His doses were not normal then. Also there were rumours that Paul was becoming increasingly worried about how hard Jordan was pushing it. I don't expect a reply from Paul about this and if he does, I expect he will refute it.

Jordan looks 45, he cannot breathe just standing still. Anybody who thinks he is running 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo are clinically insane.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> I remember when Jordan was on this board and he was being coached by Paul and working out with Joe Warren etc.
> 
> His doses were not normal then. Also there were rumours that Paul was becoming increasingly worried about how hard Jordan was pushing it. I don't expect a reply from Paul about this and if he does, I expect he will refute it.
> 
> Jordan looks 45, he cannot breathe just standing still. Anybody who thinks he is running 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo are clinically insane.


 Can you mind roughly the cycles he was pushing it back then?

Wonder what he's really on these days. Or was on at the time to acquire all that mass.

Most BBs these days preach lower doses because that's what it takes to maintain there mass now. But not one will say how hard or high the doses was to attain it first.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I thought people were saying he was open and honest about doses, and they weren't small? I duno, don't follow the guy, but yeah very clearly mega dosing and will suffer an early fate if he doesn't calm things soon.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

Found an old off season log. Am about 15 pages in and he's having health issues already from running 1g test, 600mg Deca and 50mg anadrol and 50mg dbol.

Hes on peptides, slin and GH too lol at 21. Surely his dosages later on were in the thousands of MGs easy.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73362-jps-off-season-log/?page=15&do=embed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

m2t said:


> Can you mind roughly the cycles he was pushing it back then?
> 
> Wonder what he's really on these days. Or was on at the time to acquire all that mass.
> 
> Most BBs these days preach lower doses because that's what it takes to maintain there mass now. But not one will say how hard or high the doses was to attain it first.


 If someone has their dosing about right, they won't be able to back off them to 'maintain' unless their dosing was higher than was required to attain that muscle mass in the first place.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Fina said:


> I thought people were saying he was open and honest about doses, and they weren't small? I duno, don't follow the guy, but yeah very clearly mega dosing and will suffer an early fate if he doesn't calm things soon.


 He was taking 40iu of gh a day at one period lol along with all the peptides and aas.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> He was taking 40iu of gh a day at one period lol along with all the peptides and aas.


 What's the cost of that roughly mate? Just the GH


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> He was taking 40iu of gh a day at one period lol along with all the peptides and aas.





m2t said:


> Found an old off season log. Am about 15 pages in and he's having health issues already from running 1g test, 600mg Deca and 50mg anadrol and 50mg dbol.
> 
> Hes on peptides, slin and GH too lol at 21. Surely his dosages later on were in the thousands of MGs easy.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73362-jps-off-season-log/?page=15&do=embed


 Hi dont want to sound a newbie here but I don't know what all that gear is equivalent to in terms of creatine I'm guessing all these drugs he's taking are equivalent to taking 3 tea spoons of creatine a day am I right? I fook me I'd be in hospital for a liver transplant with 3 tea spoons of creatine a day and would be just as big as him


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> What's the cost of that roughly mate? Just the GH


 Must have been costing a small fortune. Think he did this for about a week or two looking at his log. Started on 24iu a day and worked up to 40iu a day.

Probably well over £100 a week on average for those couple of weeks considering the generics come in 100iu packs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Must have been costing a small fortune. Think he did this for about a week or two looking at his log. Started on 24iu a day and worked up to 40iu a day.
> 
> Probably well over £100 a week on average for those couple of weeks considering the generics come in 100iu packs.


 Small change for the UK-M bitcoin multi millionaires.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> I remember when Jordan was on this board and he was being coached by Paul and working out with Joe Warren etc.
> 
> His doses were not normal then. Also there were rumours that Paul was becoming increasingly worried about how hard Jordan was pushing it. I don't expect a reply from Paul about this and if he does, I expect he will refute it.
> 
> Jordan looks 45, he cannot breathe just standing still. Anybody who thinks he is running 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo are clinically insane.


 Rumours are just that, rumours buddy, as for Jordan using low dose that is very incorrect he has in the past used very high doses, do you really think he grew an average of 10lbs a year every year for the last decade on creatine lol

as for how he looks and some of you not liking it.....with all due respect who gives a fukc what you think about how he looks, seriously.....

Jordan's goal has always been to get as big as he can and he has done, I do know though he gets very detailed health checks and so far nothing has been out of sorts with them..

there are literally thousands of guys on this forum that take huge amounts of gear, don't get health checks and don't put more than a pound or two on from one year to the next at least JP has the muscle size to show for all of his hard work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Rumours are just that, rumours buddy, as for Jordan using low dose that is very incorrect he has in the past used very high doses, do you really think he grew an average of 10lbs a year every year for the last decade on creatine lol
> 
> as for how he looks and some of you not liking it.....with all due respect who gives a fukc what you think about how he looks, seriously.....
> 
> ...


 Thanks Paul, honest assessment!!

i think everybody must respect the work ethic and dedication, even someone like myself who is not interested in BB.

I respect his strength TBH.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Rumours are just that, rumours buddy, as for Jordan using low dose that is very incorrect he has in the past used very high doses, do you really think he grew an average of 10lbs a year every year for the last decade on creatine lol
> 
> *as for how he looks and some of you not liking it.....with all due respect who gives a fukc what you think about how he looks, seriously..... *
> 
> ...


 TBF the bolded you could equally apply to all the people that have said in this thread that they love the "freaky" look he's achieved, does no one give a fk what they think either?

If you put yourself out there in the public domain you have to expect and be able to accept both negative as well as positive comments. When you have such an extreme look as JP it's obviously not going to be everyone's cup of tea and I'm sure he would be not be bothered in the slightest by people stating that.

Also, I would question whether there is even more than one thousand active posters currently on this board. So it's even more unlikely that there are "literally" thousands using "huge amounts of gear" with minimal progress.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Also, I would question whether there is even more than one thousand active posters currently on this board. So it's even more unlikely that there are "literally" thousands using "huge amounts of gear" with minimal progress.


 Many perhaps don't post, they might just read the posts and send PM's, the sneaky sort.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Many perhaps don't post, they might just read the posts and send PM's, the sneaky sort.


 Yeh maybe but I still can't imagine there's enough of those to add up to literally thousands using huge doses with little return. Plus I reckon most on huge doses would be compelled to post as they'd be roid raging out reading all the guff


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh maybe but I still can't imagine there's enough of those to add up to literally thousands using huge doses with little return. Plus I reckon most on huge doses would be compelled to post as they'd be roid raging out reading all the guff


 Ha, very true.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> I remember when Jordan was on this board and he was being coached by Paul and working out with Joe Warren etc.
> 
> His doses were not normal then. Also there were rumours that Paul was becoming increasingly worried about how hard Jordan was pushing it. I don't expect a reply from Paul about this and if he does, I expect he will refute it.
> 
> Jordan looks 45, he cannot breathe just standing still. Anybody who thinks he is running 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo are clinically insane.


 He doesn't deny he's ran high doses in the past though either.

I've read through most of his logs as well and I've never seen him running standalone 500mg test and 1000mg primo. He's an advocate of Primo yes, cruises on it as well but there are periods where there's a third compound like nandrolone/tren in there too, plus GH most of the time as well. Still pretty big doses but I'm sure there's people on here running similar totals not even close to that amount of muscle lol.

He is truthful in what he runs imo, but his goal is no longer to add more muscle either, just to refine what he has/bring his waist down judging by recent posts.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

m2t said:


> Found an old off season log. Am about 15 pages in and he's having health issues already from running 1g test, 600mg Deca and 50mg anadrol and 50mg dbol.
> 
> Hes on peptides, slin and GH too lol at 21. Surely his dosages later on were in the thousands of MGs easy.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73362-jps-off-season-log/?page=15&do=embed


 i read through a fair bit of that in work tonight (mainly jordan, hilly, paul and jims posts)

forum seemed a lot more supportive / interactive back then

even if it was for a guy foaming at the mouth unable to walk where he was so blown up with nap 50 and dbol water retention


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> i read through a fair bit of that in work tonight (mainly jordan, hilly, paul and jims posts)
> 
> forum seemed a lot more supportive / interactive back then
> 
> even if it was for a guy foaming at the mouth unable to walk where he was so blown up with nap 50 and dbol water retention


 Open class Bodybuilding is dead mate, this thread has shown that, JP looks fu**ing amazing, don't know why the guy gets so much hate on here, 12 stone blokes that call themselves bodybuilders (thst look exactly the same with there clothes on as every other nobody in Tesco) saying he looks like s**t and a freak, it's supposed to be the whole point, build as much muscle as possible then cut to see the muscle, seems now people don't want to get big just cut to f**k all....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

S_C said:


> He doesn't deny he's ran high doses in the past though either.
> 
> I've read through most of his logs as well and I've never seen him running standalone 500mg test and 1000mg primo. He's an advocate of Primo yes, cruises on it as well but there are periods where there's a third compound like nandrolone/tren in there too, plus GH most of the time as well. Still pretty big doses but I'm sure there's people on here running similar totals not even close to that amount of muscle lol.
> 
> He is truthful in what he runs imo, but his goal is no longer to add more muscle either, just to refine what he has/bring his waist down judging by recent posts.


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318851-using-the-least-gear-for-the-best-gains-jordan-peters/?do=embed

He advocates tiny cycles, which he has never used himself.

He used massive cycles when he was on here and TM.

You believe what a wannabe-pro BBer tells you about gear? Do you also believe Lee Priest too?

Why does he look 50 and get out of breath standing still?

I know a few cycles of some top guys (from their coaches and therefore nothing will be posted on here) and none of them use what JP or Lee Priest is stating. Obviously you have to believe what you want.

Look, is that a unicorn over there :lol:


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

dtmiscool said:


> He was taking 40iu of gh a day at one period lol along with all the peptides and aas.


 Jesus, that takes some wedge even at source prices!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm no impressed

JP Got same stats than @The-Real-Deal

:thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Paul, honest assessment!!
> 
> i think everybody must respect the work ethic and dedication, even someone like myself who is not interested in BB.
> 
> I respect his strength TBH.


 exactly mate i know very few guys who have JP's work ethic and consistency



MickeyE said:


> TBF the bolded you could equally apply to all the people that have said in this thread that they love the "freaky" look he's achieved, does no one give a fk what they think either?
> 
> If you put yourself out there in the public domain you have to expect and be able to accept both negative as well as positive comments. When you have such an extreme look as JP it's obviously not going to be everyone's cup of tea and I'm sure he would be not be bothered in the slightest by people stating that.
> 
> Also, I would question whether there is even more than one thousand active posters currently on this board. So it's even more unlikely that there are "literally" thousands using "huge amounts of gear" with minimal progress.


 Did I hurt your feeling snowflake? it seems i did sorry everyone cares is that better?

As for the last part of your post where did i say *Active Posters * i said, members, when you have had the PM's like i have over the years you would understand my comment more



Matt6210 said:


> Open class Bodybuilding is dead mate, this thread has shown that, JP looks fu**ing amazing, don't know why the guy gets so much hate on here, 12 stone blokes that call themselves bodybuilders (thst look exactly the same with there clothes on as every other nobody in Tesco) saying he looks like s**t and a freak, it's supposed to be the whole point, build as much muscle as possible then cut to see the muscle, seems now people don't want to get big just cut to f**k all....


 Exactly this



Huntingground said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318851-using-the-least-gear-for-the-best-gains-jordan-peters/?do=embed
> 
> He advocates tiny cycles, which he has never used himself.
> 
> ...


 His use does calm down at points he certainly is not using the extreme doses he used to, maybe due to more effective ways to stack or drugs available to him now i don't know but he is not as extreme as he used to be. Mind you when you see what genuine increlex can do in the flesh you would understand buddy.

I agree Don't believe what Lee Preist says when he won the Universe a few years back i saw his list of drugs he needed for the last 10 days and i will tell you it would shock you...

Like you i know a few Pro's some at the top of the game and whereas i agree a lot do use huge doses a fair few don't use large doses of steroids mainly due to what other things are available these days.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Did I hurt your feeling snowflake? it seems i did sorry everyone cares is that better?
> 
> As for the last part of your post where did i say *Active Posters * i said, members, when you have had the PM's like i have over the years you would understand my comment more
> 
> Exactly this


 Why would it hurt my feelings? I never commented either way on JPs look. Just pointed out that people have the right to pass their opinion either way. if you put yourself out there in the public domain you have to accept the negative comments along with the positive. As I said, I'm sure JP himself doesn't have a problem with that.

And if anyone is a "snowflake" around here, it's definitely you.

Don't care how many PMs you've had, I don't believe it's possible that there are "literally thousands of members"(your words) taking huge amounts of gear and making little progress...What do you define as "huge amounts" anyway +3/4 .....how many g per week....


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Open class Bodybuilding is dead mate, this thread has shown that, JP looks fu**ing amazing, don't know why the guy gets so much hate on here, 12 stone blokes that call themselves bodybuilders (thst look exactly the same with there clothes on as every other nobody in Tesco) saying he looks like s**t and a freak, it's supposed to be the whole point, build as much muscle as possible then cut to see the muscle, seems now people don't want to get big just cut to f**k all....


 with you on this buddy, I love the freak look and as much as I have said I am no longer chasing the biggest look, as I get older. but I am lying. I have just come back from the gym and whether I like it or not I want to be the biggest strongest guy there, and when I see someone bigger, I want to grow grow.

I couldn't believe this week however many youngsters are all on gear just training to look good. each to their own, but you can achieve that look especially in your teens and 20's without gear. there is going to be a lot of issues going foward as a result.

I respect those who are ripped at any level but I dont find anything impressive if your 8 stone thats just my opinion, and thats why started lifting 20 odd years ago.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> Why would it hurt my feelings? I never commented either way on JPs look. Just pointed out that people have the right to pass their opinion either way. if you put yourself out there in the public domain you have to accept the negative comments along with the positive. As I said, I'm sure JP himself doesn't have a problem with that.
> 
> And if anyone is a "snowflake" around here, it's definitely you.
> 
> Don't care how many PMs you've had, I don't believe it's possible that there are "literally thousands of members"(your words) taking huge amounts of gear and making little progress...What do you define as "huge amounts" anyway +3/4 .....how many g per week....


 Ha Ha i don't care what you believe

You make the effort to call me out for saying no one gives a fukc and i am the snowflake ok princess


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Open class Bodybuilding is dead mate, this thread has shown that, JP looks fu**ing amazing, don't know why the guy gets so much hate on here, 12 stone blokes that call themselves bodybuilders (thst look exactly the same with there clothes on as every other nobody in Tesco) saying he looks like s**t and a freak, it's supposed to be the whole point, build as much muscle as possible then cut to see the muscle, seems now people don't want to get big just cut to f**k all....


 I don't think anyone in this thread has said he looks sh*t?

Everyone has said well done and fair play to him for doing so well in what he set out to do. Different strokes for different folks.

He wanted to be a freak, mission successful. But everyone has there own personal opinion on what looks good and what doesn't. No one has judged his work ethic or how well he's done building so much muscle. And from a muscle stand point he's some exceptional.

But to me it isnt appealing or healthy carrying so much excess weight, whether that be fat or muscle. It takes its toll, you can see that from videos of him just standing there and not being able to breathe properly at rest. I couldn't do it so fair play to him.

I like symmetry, if you can pull of huge muscle mass and look freaky and look well rounded then that's awesome but when your shoulder is twice the size of your tiny head it doesn't scream symmetry or proportion at all.

But like I say, opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one. He's done well but it isn't a look I like.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I went through the full 48 page journal, I remember reading it a bit back when he posted it but obviously never knew what would become of him so interesting to go back to it.

Had some crazy health issues that seems thankfully Pscarb managed to get him back on track with, but from the journal, it doesnt really sound like he wanted to hear "take less".

Interesting comment about Lee Priest universe drug list, I like Lee, but I cannot understand why he lies so vehemently about his dosage.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha i don't care what you believe
> 
> You make the effort to call me out for saying no one gives a fukc and i am the snowflake ok princess


 So more name calling from you. First I'm a "snowflake" now I'm a "princess" LOL

I didn't "call you out" ...I just pointed out it was stupid to only single out the negative comments to say nobody gives a sht about what those people think. So only positive comments are worthwhile?

And you're going on about these thousands of members that are on huge doses making very little progress while not monitoring their health? How about yourself? You had kidney issues years and years ago, yet you kept banging in gear, GH, peptides and competing....Do you really think you were making "progress" in the final years before you had a kidney transplant?

So what's the point of monitoring your health anyway ,if you just keep cracking on with the lifestyle when health issues are flagged up as in your case. you were no doubt still banging in gear whilst on dialysis. You say your sepsis was caused by an infection in your dialysis chest line, but why did you have to have chunks cut out of your leg if the local infection started in your chest?

Anyway, I don't want to get into the name calling game but from reading these forums over the years you've always struck me as a very arrogant guy that thinks you're smarter than others. But the choices you've made don't really come across as being too smart.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Fina said:


> I went through the full 48 page journal, I remember reading it a bit back when he posted it but obviously never knew what would become of him so interesting to go back to it.
> 
> Had some crazy health issues that seems thankfully Pscarb managed to get him back on track with, but from the journal, it doesnt really sound like he wanted to hear "take less".
> 
> Interesting comment about Lee Priest universe drug list, I like Lee, but I cannot understand why he lies so vehemently about his dosage.


 I think it was glossed over just how serious all that was

He was daft for pushing it but I forget because of the ridiculous amount of muscle hed built that he was still a kid

All that coughing up blood, temperatures and infection, swelling of the throat I think Paul may have just saved him a trip to A&E with the way it was going.

After reading that journal I think Jordan still does bullshit about everything he's using as his health is visibly f**ked! I think he should be completely transparent to those paying for that information on his members site but also be completely transparent with the health implications of being that size, taking that much gear, doing f**k all cardio in the off season ect


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

He looks awful tbf


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Open class Bodybuilding is dead mate, this thread has shown that, JP looks fu**ing amazing, don't know why the guy gets so much hate on here, 12 stone blokes that call themselves bodybuilders (thst look exactly the same with there clothes on as every other nobody in Tesco) saying he looks like s**t and a freak, it's supposed to be the whole point, build as much muscle as possible then cut to see the muscle, seems now people don't want to get big just cut to f**k all....


 All about dem aesthetics Matty baby xx


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

swole troll said:


> I think it was glossed over just how serious all that was
> 
> He was daft for pushing it but I forget because of the ridiculous amount of muscle hed built that he was still a kid
> 
> ...


 I think he went to A&E a couple of times too, was at one point vomitting in the bed unable to get up, foaming at the mouth and s**t. Crazy crazy, and tbh he looked very strange facially even at like 20, so I wouldn't say how he looks now is all gear, he just seems to have that sorta face.

Anyway, all very unhealthy and I wouldn't take much advice from him myself. He no doubt knows how to put on mass at any cost, but most people can figure that out themselves if they're willing to do literally whatever it takes.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i enjoy his site and think he comes across well

he is a mass monster and is achieving his goals and building his brand, good for him

would smash Corrine 8


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

He's supposed to be very clued up. He held a seminar at bodypower a few years ago and would be interested to watch it but haven't been able to find it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jake87 said:


> He's supposed to be very clued up. He held a seminar at bodypower a few years ago and would be interested to watch it but haven't been able to find it


 i filmed it on my ipad mate

if you tell me your address ill come round


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> i filmed it on my ipad mate
> 
> if you tell me your address ill come round


 Pm sent


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Its crazy to see how much he has changed from that journal. Its very difficult to get my head around why he was willing to go through all that.

I forgot what the forum was like back then.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> So more name calling from you. First I'm a "snowflake" now I'm a "princess" LOL
> 
> I didn't "call you out" ...I just pointed out it was stupid to only single out the negative comments to say nobody gives a sht about what those people think. So only positive comments are worthwhile?
> 
> ...


 first of all know something about the subject you are talking about before you start spouting buddy....i also had a collapsed lung and heart failure, clots on my heart, end-stage osteoarthritis as well as the Chunks as you call it out of both my legs all from Sepsis an infection that attacks the organs and the whole body but i guess if i hadn't used gear none of that would have happened, wrong about the dialysis and gear as well but why spoil a good rant lol

Now run along princess and find something else to spout about you know nothing about.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> first of all know something about the subject you are talking about before you start spouting buddy....i also had a collapsed lung and heart failure, clots on my heart, end-stage osteoarthritis as well as the Chunks as you call it out of both my legs all from Sepsis an infection that attacks the organs and the whole body but i guess if i hadn't used gear none of that would have happened, wrong about the dialysis and gear as well but why spoil a good rant lol
> 
> Now run along princess and find something else to spout about you know nothing about.


 "Sepsis develops when the chemicals the immune system releases into the *bloodstream* to fight an *infection* cause *inflammation* throughout the entire body instead."




> https://www.healthline.com/health/sepsis




So obviously the organs can be affected once the sepsis spreads throughout the body. But strange how the local infection you say started in the chest from the dialysis line, yet no rotting flesh needed to be cut away from there, only from your quads (injection sites?)

Anyway you were posting pics right up till you got the sepsis and it was obvious you were still on gear.

P.S not sure why you keep calling me princess? at 5' 5 you're a lot closer the size of a princess than me :cool2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Fongtu read the above and stop believing in Santa Claus.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

swole troll said:


> I think it was glossed over just how serious all that was
> 
> He was daft for pushing it but I forget because of the ridiculous amount of muscle hed built that he was still a kid
> 
> ...


 Iv never seen his blood work been posted up.

All I have seen is " x is in range " etc which I just don't believe.

Yes he's grew a f**k load. But just looking at the guy he's not healthy at all.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> first of all know something about the subject you are talking about before you start spouting buddy....i also had a collapsed lung and heart failure, clots on my heart, end-stage osteoarthritis as well as the Chunks as you call it out of both my legs all from Sepsis an infection that attacks the organs and the whole body but i guess if i hadn't used gear none of that would have happened, wrong about the dialysis and gear as well but why spoil a good rant lol
> 
> Now run along princess and find something else to spout about you know nothing about.


 I don't really know anything about your health etc haven't followed this forum for long.

Obviously you had health issues occur. Do you think your AAS use over the years sped up that process? Or do you think your AAS use was completely nothing to do with it?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> with you on this buddy, I love the freak look and as much as I have said I am no longer chasing the biggest look, as I get older. but I am lying. I have just come back from the gym and whether I like it or not I want to be the biggest strongest guy there, and when I see someone bigger, I want to grow grow.
> 
> I couldn't believe this week however many youngsters are all on gear just training to look good. each to their own, but you can achieve that look especially in your teens and 20's without gear. there is going to be a lot of issues going foward as a result.
> 
> I respect those who are ripped at any level but I dont find anything impressive if your 8 stone thats just my opinion, and thats why started lifting 20 odd years ago.


 Im same mate always wanted to be big always liked the biggest bodybuilders/wrestlers as a kid, I think the invention of the internet/Facebook/instagram turned all young lads into pussys that just want abs.

my point exactly someone fresh to training take a small course of tren and test and be sub 10% bf with full muscle bellies in 3 months.

takes fu**ing years and years to build muscle to any level never mind JP's.

the lads that like the ripped up no size look on here and post pics, I think to myself you surely don't need steroids to look like that and the ones that blast and cruise you definitely don't need to cruise to maintain such low amount of muscle mass, then they have the nerve to gob off on here about high doses to lads that actually looking to build a lot of muscle.

if they weren't 12 stone and actually ever tried to put any serious size on think they would realise there poxy little courses ain't gonna cut it.

as for JP and his courses he's a fu**ing grown man that more than knows the risks, worry about what your sticking in your own body and not other peoples, he's not hurting anyone else.... and he's being even more responsible lying about his courses, so young lads don't copy him.

Think this was my longest post ever


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

But he is making money of lying to people, which is weak

The whole industry is full of liars making money from sucking people in with their lies

Fkin hate liars


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GTT said:


> But he is making money of lying to people, which is weak


 To a certain extent I agree but he is also being responsible to an unknowledgeable client base.

Anyone who isn't a pencil neck will know it is bullshit. Nobody walks about at almost 300lbs at that BF% at 5'6" on 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo. It staggers me to think that people are so naive.


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

Wonder what his Mrs takes too


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

One of my favourite bodybuilders atm....freaky mass looks fu**ing mint. I hope he gets his pro card.

Reading through his old logs on here are fascinating. Just goes to show with consistency and a solid work ethic what can be achieved.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> To a certain extent I agree but he is also being responsible to an unknowledgeable client base.
> 
> Anyone who isn't a pencil neck will know it is bullshit. Nobody walks about at almost 300lbs at that BF% at 5'6" on 500mg Test and 1000mg Primo. It staggers me to think that people are so naive.


 Who told you that's his cycle? I'm sure things have changed now as he's 8 weeks out but up until recently he was using test, eq, primo, mast and GH and slin. Tren was in there at one point but iirc he dropped it due to digestion. That was his "maintenance" thing he was doing to bring his waist down.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> exactly mate i know very few guys who have JP's work ethic and consistency


 Everyone is quick to mention genetics and examine their gear usage and diet when they're not making gains,but work ethic and consistency is unquestionably the defining characteristic in those who reach a high level in body building/powerlifting etc.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

And he still got hair, so he's either nattty, or he's been to turkey a couple of times or he is a genetic beast, (hairwise)

EDIT: Hats off anyway, top class... but I don't believe he's goy any sort of normal social life though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

S_C said:


> Who told you that's his cycle? I'm sure things have changed now as he's 8 weeks out but up until recently he was using test, eq, primo, mast and GH and slin. Tren was in there at one point but iirc he dropped it due to digestion. That was his "maintenance" thing he was doing to bring his waist down.


 No one told me. I watched a vid of him. Are you saying that 500mg Test and 1g Primo is a cruise for him then?

Now he's prepping he is using Test, EQ, Primo, Mast, GH, slin?


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> No one told me. I watched a vid of him. Are you saying that 500mg Test and 1g Primo is a cruise for him then?
> 
> Now he's prepping he is using Test, EQ, Primo, Mast, GH, slin?


 Fair enough. I've never heard him mention running just test/primo. Maybe he was having a break/cruise but there's usually other stuff in there.

Test, eq, primo. mast and gh was what he said he ran during this last phase where he wasn't really trying to add muscle, just bring his waist down. I'm sure the drugs have changed now since he's in prep and only 8 weeks out.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Im same mate always wanted to be big always liked the biggest bodybuilders/wrestlers as a kid, I think the invention of the internet/Facebook/instagram turned all young lads into pussys that just want abs.
> 
> my point exactly someone fresh to training take a small course of tren and test and be sub 10% bf with full muscle bellies in 3 months.
> 
> ...


 Link to every post you've made or i call bullsh1t


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> first of all know something about the subject you are talking about before you start spouting buddy....i also had a collapsed lung and heart failure, clots on my heart, end-stage osteoarthritis as well as the Chunks as you call it out of both my legs all from Sepsis an infection that attacks the organs and the whole body but i guess if i hadn't used gear none of that would have happened, wrong about the dialysis and gear as well but why spoil a good rant lol
> 
> Now run along princess and find something else to spout about you know nothing about.


 Gear does seem to have a negative effect on the immune system tbf. There are case studies of AAS users getting weird rare infections too with unusual infectious agents.

Someone asked this very question on quora and a reply linked the studies:

https://www.quora.com/Do-anabolic-steroids-suppress-the-immune-system

Ofcourse most people who get sepsis have never touched gear but by the look of it long term AAS use is probably not going to improve your odds of avoiding infections. Hope your recovery continues well mate!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd agree on immune system hit, I noticed it myself.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

charlysays said:


> Gear does seem to have a negative effect on the immune system tbf. There are case studies of AAS users getting weird rare infections too with unusual infectious agents.
> 
> Someone asked this very question on quora and a reply linked the studies:
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty certain there is no direct connection between AAS use and sepsis. But sepsis can be triggered by any local infection so could stem from an infection getting into an open cut, an insect bite, an injection site, even from a throat infection apparently.

When your body's already at a low ebb for whatever reason the chance of getting an infection or your body struggling to fight it off effectively will be heightened.

Anyway I didn't realise Pscarb was still going through health issues, I say a prayer for the guy and wish him a speedy recovery. As I wouldn't want to see/hear of anyone suffering bad health.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> "Sepsis develops when the chemicals the immune system releases into the *bloodstream* to fight an *infection* cause *inflammation* throughout the entire body instead."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jesus you really are a fool, Sepsis develops from a separate infection in my case it was a Staph infection from my Chest tunnel a huge risk when using a Chest Tunnel as the opening is on the surface the tube is plastic, when it develops Sepsis goes everywhere organs, limbs, brain this is why a lot of people lose limbs or worse die, as i said it is pointless having a conversation with someone who knows nothing about the subject.

Wrong again my last cycle ended December 2016, i went into dialysis in January 2017 and did not touch anything after that but you stick with your imaginary assumptions.

Wrong again Princess you are half an inch shorter than me.....not a good day for you is it dwarf boy 



m2t said:


> I don't really know anything about your health etc haven't followed this forum for long.
> 
> Obviously you had health issues occur. Do you think your AAS use over the years sped up that process? Or do you think your AAS use was completely nothing to do with it?


 Most definitely sped it up over the years in 2 ways, raised BP although not consistently raised, knowing what i know now i would of certainly kept more control of it, and increased muscle size, the larger the muscle the higher the creatinine levels this causes more stress on the kidneys, i had a rare disease called secondary FSGS (blood disorder) the elevated BP at times and the increased muscle mass certainly did not help, plus the stress competing puts on the body is huge i am sure that did not help, especially drying out show day.

The problem i have now is that it looks like the disease is affecting my new kidney (a risk i was told about) but going on some fools logic that can't happen as i am not using steroids 



PsychedUp said:


> Everyone is quick to mention genetics and examine their gear usage and diet when they're not making gains,but work ethic and consistency is unquestionably the defining characteristic in those who reach a high level in body building/powerlifting etc.


 Exactly mate if it was all about gear all it would take would be a huge cycle and everyone would be huge and we all see guys taking loads yet looking no better for it......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

charlysays said:


> Gear does seem to have a negative effect on the immune system tbf. There are case studies of AAS users getting weird rare infections too with unusual infectious agents.
> 
> Someone asked this very question on quora and a reply linked the studies:
> 
> ...


 there is no direct connection between steroids and Sepsis or the immune system to be fair, Sepsis develops from any type of infection and can be treated successfully if caught early enough, unfortunately, it mimics things like flu, head cold and in my case food poisoning so goes unchecked.

the same weekend i caught Sepsis a woman came in that got it from a urine infection and died, i raise money now for the Sepsis Awareness charity as so many have no idea what it is and it affects babies and small children a lot 14,000 people die each year from it.

The transplant was a breeze compared to what i went through with Sepsis, i would not wish anyone or family to go through what I and my family did and still do.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> jesus you really are a fool, Sepsis develops from a separate infection in my case it was a Staph infection from my Chest tunnel a huge risk when using a Chest Tunnel as the opening is on the surface the tube is plastic, when it develops Sepsis goes everywhere organs, limbs, brain this is why a lot of people lose limbs or worse die, as i said it is pointless having a conversation with someone who knows nothing about the subject.
> 
> Wrong again my last cycle ended December 2016, i went into dialysis in January 2017 and did not touch anything after that but you stick with your imaginary assumptions.
> 
> Wrong again Princess you are half an inch shorter than me.....not a good day for you is it dwarf boy


 Yes staph infections are usually what we see when when AAS injections go wrong. I'm sure from reading these sites we've all seen a fair few injection abscesses that needed draining and or chunks of flesh cut out over the years.

Anyway dude you're in so much denial over everything it's pointless even discussing it. Even your height now LOL. Unless you've somehow gained around 6 1/2 inches recently, I'm definitely the taller. 

Anyways as I said earlier good luck with your health. I sincerely hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> there is no direct connection between steroids and Sepsis or the immune system to be fair, Sepsis develops from any type of infection and can be treated successfully if caught early enough, unfortunately, it mimics things like flu, head cold and in my case food poisoning so goes unchecked.
> 
> the same weekend i caught Sepsis a woman came in that got it from a urine infection and died, i raise money now for the Sepsis Awareness charity as so many have no idea what it is and it affects babies and small children a lot 14,000 people die each year from it.
> 
> The transplant was a breeze compared to what i went through with Sepsis, i would not wish anyone or family to go through what I and my family did and still do.


 not necessarily sepsis no, but AAS do affect the immune system via its effects on the bone marrow and not in a good way:

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/45191627_Anabolic_androgenic_steroids_effects_on_the_immune_system_A_review

"several common AAS have been shown to adversely influence lymphocyte differentiation and proliferation, antibody production, Natural Killer Cytotoxic activity and the production of certain cytokines, thereby altering the immune reaction. These effects may be profound and long lasting depending on the dosing regime, types or combinations of AAS used and the extent and duration of AAS abuse"

Does indeed sound like a nightmare and I hope you get a break now and get back to a normal relaxed life mate!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

One of the most of hard working guy out there and his physique tells for itself. But then again, looking great on Insta and on stage are two different things. Let's see how he would look on up there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> Yes staph infections are usually what we see when when AAS injections go wrong. I'm sure from reading these sites we've all seen a fair few injection abscesses that needed draining and or chunks of flesh cut out over the years.
> 
> Anyway dude you're in so much denial over everything it's pointless even discussing it. Even your height now LOL. Unless you've somehow gained around 6 1/2 inches recently, I'm definitely the taller.
> 
> Anyways as I said earlier good luck with your health. I sincerely hope you make a full recovery.


 You truly are a Fool....

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> You truly are a Fool....
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes


 Your'e the one that kept banging in gear, GH, peptides and whatever else and competing years after you knew you had kidney problems....Yet I'm the fool...OK mate, whatever you say


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Your'e the one that kept banging in gear, GH, peptides and whatever else and competing years after you knew you had kidney problems....Yet I'm the fool...OK mate, whatever you say


 blimey you two should get a room !! lols


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MickeyE said:


> Your'e the one that kept banging in gear, GH, peptides and whatever else and competing years after you knew you had kidney problems....Yet I'm the fool...OK mate, whatever you say


 Think it's pretty low banging on about someone's health problems in an argument on a forum tbh.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> blimey you two should get a room !! lols


 Not my type. I prefer them leggy not fun size!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> Your'e the one that kept banging in gear, GH, peptides and whatever else and competing years after you knew you had kidney problems....Yet I'm the fool...OK mate, whatever you say


 Good comeback



Pscarb said:


> You truly are a Fool....
> 
> 1


 And i quote


----------



## m2t (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyway...

Think JP will get a pro card? I like his mass monsterous size. However I don't think he has a pleasing physique. It's just slabs and slabs of muscle packed on a short frame.

I think his professionalism was shocking when he spat the dummy out and left a competition also. Pretty s**t IMO!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

m2t said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Think JP will get a pro card? I like his mass monsterous size. However I don't think he has a pleasing physique. It's just slabs and slabs of muscle packed on a short frame.
> 
> I think his professionalism was shocking when he spat the dummy out and left a competition also. Pretty s**t IMO!


 Guess it depends on if he can get his midsection in condition too


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

He has some serious midsection/gut issues, does Jordan ever talk about it on his site?

I wonder whats his views are on 'bubble guts' ruining bodybuilding after the whole Phil Heath thing


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

irwellfalls said:


> He has some serious midsection/gut issues, does Jordan ever talk about it on his site?
> 
> I wonder whats his views are on 'bubble guts' ruining bodybuilding after the whole Phil Heath thing


 Milos Sarcev had him doing 100 i.u of insulin a day , JP said this had a massive negative effect on his midsection.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

think all us including himself admits his midsection is a huge issue, however will this stop a pro card, crikey if anyone has seen pro shows, over 50% of the open category has midsection issues. now I like JP I like this approach to training and his general advice to others on drugs etc, it does make me giggle when people say he lies about this that and the other. I don't believe coaches have to be do as I do blah blah. HE admits his own issues, only recently he stated that having used certain doses, he felt he got nothing more out of doing higher on some that others, I don't think he was saying don't do it, just that he got as much out of 600mg of some compounds as he got out of 1000mg. I am not defending the mega dosing but anyone aiming elite level is going to have to hit large dose of AAS and slin and GH and god knows what else to get to that level.

as to him walking off midshow, I did also find that position a little disrespectful, as he only walked off as he wasn't going to win. however if you spin on its head and he is only competing to gain '


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

a pro card not just to compete ..


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

His midsection is horrible, you end up ignoring the rest of his physique because it's so obvious.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> His midsection is horrible, you end up ignoring the rest of his physique because it's so obvious.


 It is when you watch those videos sticks out further than his chest.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Milos Sarcev had him doing 100 i.u of insulin a day , JP said this had a massive negative effect on his midsection.


 I like milos, but the man's off his chops.

You see the leg workout he took JP through? it was bonkers, but would likely make sense for slin users.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

JP has undoubtedly trained his arse off over the years and added some serious mass but he just has a very blocky physique which really isn't pleasing on the eye.

That's just genetics though.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> I like milos, but the man's off his chops.
> 
> You see the leg workout he took JP through? it was bonkers, but would likely make sense for slin users.


 Bonkers in what way bud?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Bonkers in what way bud?


 See for yourself mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Getting huge muscles just looks like your compensating for some weakness to be honest. Scared you look like a pussy or something.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> See for yourself mate.


 Very similar to john meadows style of training. Did it with a friend for a long time and it does take a couple of hours at the least


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> Getting huge muscles just looks like your compensating for some weakness to be honest. Scared you look like a pussy or something.


 Bang on there mate, you wouldn't believe they actually have forums for these freaks to discuss gaining muscle aswell

Pussies


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Getting huge muscles just looks like your compensating for some weakness to be honest. Scared you look like a pussy or something.


 On that theory you must be the hardest bloke on the forum bro

:axe:

Edit: second after frandy


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> On that theory you must be the hardest bloke on the forum bro
> 
> :axe:
> 
> Edit: second after frandy


 When you say "hardest" do you mean most sexually aroused? If so, you're bang on the money.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Bang on there mate, you wouldn't believe they actually have forums for these freaks to discuss gaining muscle aswell
> 
> Pussies


 Mum: Uncle Jay's at the door, can you go and let him in?

Kid: Do I have to? He's fvcking weird mum.

Mum: Just let him in!

Kid: OK. *Sighs and opens the front door*

Uncle Jay: How kid how are you?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> It is when you watch those videos sticks out further than his chest.
> 
> View attachment 168403


 That's the standard pro BBer belly. Looks sh1te. They all have them. Including the belly button that has popped out because if the GH.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> That's the standard pro BBer belly. Looks sh1te. They all have them. Including the belly button that has popped out because if the GH.


 Current mr o doesn't.....


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> Current mr o doesn't.....
> 
> View attachment 168433
> 
> ...


 Dude is tight, thank god for somone without a gut


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> That's the standard pro BBer belly. Looks sh1te. They all have them. Including the belly button that has popped out because if the GH.


 Alot of people's belly buttons start to pop when they get lean regardless of GH use.

When I get down towards 10% I start getting a bit of an outie. Never used GH.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

GTT said:


> Dude is tight, thank god for somone without a gut


 Yeah I was very surprised when he won it but now I think he deserved it he has managed to get into the mass monster category while maintaining awesome aesthetics.

There are many bigger than him but nobody bigger with those aesthetics.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Current mr o doesn't.....
> 
> View attachment 168433
> 
> ...


 He's a natural BBer. Ask @The-Real-Deal


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

PS Roelly is still my favourite hopefully he can win it one day.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> He's a natural BBer. Ask @The-Real-Deal


 I think he's got exactly the stats as @The-Real-Deal


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

lewdylewd said:


> PS Roelly is still my favourite hopefully he can win it one day.


 Same as but looks like there moving away from mass monsters as you say, he definitely should of been second last time round.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I think he's got exactly the stats as @The-Real-Deal


 Well obviously. You didn't really need to tell anyone that. Stevo and Mr O are so alike I find it hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Well obviously. You didn't really need to tell anyone that. Stevo and Mr O are so alike I find it hard to tell them apart.


 I actually did hear that @The-Real-Deal has been guest posing for Shawn Rhoden and no ones actually noticed it's not Shawn.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I actually did hear that @The-Real-Deal has been guest posing for Shawn Rhoden and no ones actually noticed it's not Shawn.


 NattyShawno

The-Rhoden-deal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You lot are fu**ing mad...

The drugs have rotted ya brains ...we look nowt alike ... our skin colours are different


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

His journal on here reads like a 5 year thread. So much happens within the space of no time at all. It's a sobering thought when you realise what these guys put themselves through


----------

